# Lake Livingston Guide



## Lakeview (Jun 7, 2016)

Anyone know the guide in the Glazier Bay? Probably 24' w Suzuki motor?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Wait, let me get my popcorn...


----------



## Lakeview (Jun 7, 2016)

That's all I needed to know


----------



## Ken.Huynh (May 30, 2014)

What did that guide do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Got my popcorn!


Good fishing to all!


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Got my beer..... spill the beans!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

C'mon, the board is slow...give us some dirt...


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Lots of new guides on Livingston but I've never seen a Glazier Bay.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

Must have done the donut and GPS waypoint and took off!!! LOL


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Inquiring minds want to know what happened!!


----------



## denimdeerslayer (Feb 23, 2012)

Spill it!!


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Blazer Bay? I do........


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Brand Glacier or Blazer?

Was console further to bow than the average center console?


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes please Lakeview tell us more about this mysterious guide in the Glacier Bay boat!

You know.... the one who limits out on fish just about every. single. trip.

The one who has great reviews and puts smiles on peoples faces every day.

The one who has fished Lake Livingston his entire life, and has forgotten more about the lake than people like doughnut victim fishing animal will ever know... Doughnut and waypoint, ha, give me a break. You don't have a clue!

The one who set a new standard for guiding on lake Livingston six years ago when no one of this forum including other guides thought you could catch limits of fish during the winter. That lake sounded like a construction zone after we introduced the THUMP

No other service puts more fish in the boat on Lake Livingston. I repeat, NO other service. We are LEADERS not followers, and have all the data necessary to validate those claims! This is not a knock on other services. there are other great services on Lake Livingston but I stand by my claims. We've worked too hard not to.

The one who was so close you couldn't even get the name of the boat right.

I haven't looked at this forum in over a year, but clearly not much has changed! A lot of grade school queens suffering from low testosterone that care more about drama than fishing. Good grief this is so laughable its pathetic.

You guys wanted something to talk about and eat your popcorn over. I'm happy to oblige.

I've spoken my piece and have nothing else to say. If there are any further comments feel free to call my cell 903-286-4872

See ya next year 2cool
Chris Richardson


----------



## MARK MACALUSO (Sep 29, 2010)

Maybe he was wanting to book a trip ?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

WOW !!! It must be something to think some one is the best and raised the standard of fishing. WOW one person can do this ? Amazing how a 33 year old is a self proclaimed master over all of Lake Livingston. WOW !!!


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

MARK MACALUSO said:


> Maybe he was wanting to book a trip ?


Would be funny, but context says otherwise..


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> WOW !!! It must be something to think some one is the best and raised the standard of fishing. WOW one person can do this ? Amazing how a 33 year old is a self proclaimed master over all of Lake Livingston. WOW !!!


- Sounds like you are putting a lot of words in my mouth. Master over all of Lake Livingston? That's a stretch...

I'm glad you are so amazed! Lots of people who had be trained to drag hell pets during the heat of the summer and told you couldn't catch limits of fish during the winter were as well! That first year was an undeniable revolution for Lake Livingston for those who care to admit it. Need we go back and review posts on this very forum?

Yes I think he puts more fish in the boat than anyone. It would be very difficult to build a compelling case that states otherwise.

Absolutely, one person can have a massive impact regardless of age. Especially when the overall fishing IQ on Livingston was so low. I'm not saying there were no great fishermen on Livingston. I'm speaking in generalities as I've spent countless hours on a large number of Texas lakes. Livingston being so flood prone has always kept the number of full time guides low compared to other Texas lakes. Our training on fishing patterns and maximizing your electronics capabilities had an exponential impact. Undeniable

This is not a mountaintop proclamation. I have no reason to toot my brothers horn. The post was made in defense of what was clearly a negative campaign against our service. Just pointing out some WOW facts. :rotfl:

Also, Check out fox sports outdoors this weekend. We were featured on a lake near you!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't have a problem with your service. I do have a problem with your brother and the lack of professionalism when he has been around me or going down the highway. Any how I got my popcorn ready.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Mattsfishin said:


> I don't have a problem with your service. I do have a problem with your brother and the lack of professionalism when he has been around me or going down the highway. Any how I got my popcorn ready.


My brother's professionalism has been validated by hundreds of people. I will take your opinion with a grain of salt. If he were as unprofessional as you make it seem he wouldn't be booked EVERY DAY. I like to look at the facts and will not rely on a single biased opinion.

As proven by your original response you are obviously scorned and bitter. There is a local group that have been very unkind to my brother and other guides since we kicked things off, ignoring their attempts to deliver friendly gestures as simple as a good morning at the ramp . This is not uncommon. Some people just can't stand some new young buck coming in and changing things up (clearly expressed in your age attack on previous comment).

I can't tell you the number of people who booked us early on and commented on the way other guides and locals made personal attacks against us. Fortunately for us, they quickly discovered that these attacks were unfounded and re-booked with us time and time again.

Unfortunately these differences will not be reconciled over an internet forum.

We will continue to offer professional services, we will continue to put limits of fish in the boat, we will continue to put smiles on families faces, and we will continue to enjoy what we do regardless of those who would push negative thoughts our way!

I wish you well, and will try to remember to use my turn signal next time I'm in town.


----------



## Champion22 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hard for me not to chime in and support ALL the livingston guides...especially the one in the Blazer Bay with the Suzuki.

I have fished with LLA many times and have had a blast. Have never seen him or any other guides be disrespectful or rude to anyone. They are top notch guides, ALWAYS catch fish and 90% of the time there isn't a boat anywhere near us. Heck, there have been some trips that we've caught giant catfish, stripers, gar, and limits of white bass with him and never been within 1/4 mile of anyone. I have friends that have also fished with him. Both myself and friends have fished with the other notable guides on lake livingston as well. I think they are 100% a fantastic crew of experts to put people on fish and have a blast.

As far as boats being close together--that is white bass fishin in general. I grew up Black Bass fishing my whole life in Louisiana and if another boat would pull up next to us on a bedfish on the bayou, there would likely be problems...that being said, bass fisherman have an unwritten rule not to go that close to one another--and 99% of the time, it is a non issue because of that respect. I now fish lake livingston a lot and it is common to have people flag you over to get close to them and catch fish. Many of whom are on this forum. Took me a while to understand this, but it's a different type of fishing. Nicest bunch of boats I've ever seen. It makes it very enjoyable for me to take family out fishing and be able to catch fish. Hell--if I had to find em on sonar everytime, we would probably starve...I look for boats then use sonar to find a school nearby trying to be as polite as possible and respect space. :smile:

Putting things on social media is a fine line these days. Too easy to put a single sentence and affect people's livelihood. Everyone has a bad day every now and then or maybe even does something that they are unaware even happened. Not saying I know anything about this instance but just hate negative vibes for guys working their butts off for other's enjoyment.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Lake Livingston Adventures said:


> - ... Master over all of Lake Livingston? That's a stretch...
> 
> ... That first year was an undeniable revolution for Lake Livingston for those who care to admit it. Need we go back and review posts on this very forum?
> 
> ....


LOL. That might not be a bad idea, Chris. If you do go back to old posts, be sure to go back more than 6 years...more like 11 years to 2008 and before.

In 2008, I posted photo of the very first one person striper limit of 40 pounds from schooling stripers at the Island...and posted several more 40 pounds plus one person limits all the way up to 2015 when the big stripers were pretty much wiped out. Check out my albums for Best of Livingston. The photos don't lie.

I also posted, many times, about the great winter fishing on the Lake long before LLA.

Having said that, Michael is one of the best anglers I have ever seen or fished with anywhere...and I've been all over the World. No doubt about it.

I'll never forget one day anchored over a nice school of stripers off the island when along came Michael who spotted them on his electronics. He proceeded to thump that entire school away from under my boat and right to him and his customers. LOL. I still kid him about that but there is no question he introduced thumping to Livingston. He absolutely pioneered it on the Lake. One noted guide here posted many denials that thumping worked...all the while Michael was making believers out of anyone who paid attention. The same guide would wait behind the rock jetty coming out of State Park to watch for Michael to get intel on where he was fishing. Yep, it happened more than once, LOL. Michael can tell you many stories about the same guide potlicking me....many times. That same guide also posted here that all the whites and stripers go up river in winter, LOL...just another myth that some of us knew was completely wrong.

Yep, go check out the old posts....but go way back to 2008 and before.

I have great respect for LLA and Michael in particular for his superb angling skills. No question he brought several innovative techniques to the lake including thumping.

He is the best I've ever seen on the Lake. I can completely vouch for his professionalism. We are lucky to have him and LLA offering their great service.


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

Champion 22,

A voice of reason. Thank you 

Meadowlark,

You are 100% correct and one of the Livingston anomalies I referenced in a previous post. A well versed top fishing resource indeed! I hope you are well and still taking adventures!


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

I have been fishing with Michael of LLA many times have never once seen him pot lick anyone lol the man has no reason to! I can’t count how many times he has waved us over to fish beside him either when he had clients in the boat also on Conroe and Livingston! Michael and Loy have donated multiple trips to charity organizations and fundraisers that I have personally asked them to, now days I take the people myself and ask for advice from each of them and they never hesitate. If you don’t believe LLA has built there business and guide service by being the absolute best around your living under a rock!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I've fished the midlake area of Livingston for years and have had the opportunity to visit with Michael on many occasions. Never had a cross word with him. He consistently has 4 and 5 fishermen in his groups and always puts fish in the box. My brother in law guided on Livingston for white bass for 30 years and ran a good service. The single biggest factor in the improved white bass fishing in my opinion was the introduction of the new generation electronics. The young guys mastered this before us old dogs did and it made a huge difference. We caught stripers in Livingston in the winter for years but I never saw anyone thump them until a few years ago. Nothing but respect for the guys that make their living on Livingston, it can be a challenge some years.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

I myself have shamelessly ran circle around I meant potlicked all the guides on this lake whenever I see anyone of them. What I observed is that whenever Michael arrived and see other guides already working the area, he would turn his boat around and go elsewhere. Anyone else seeing the same?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to know how this simple question turned into the whizzing contest it has devolved to?

I don't know any of the players, but for Lake Livingston Guide to jump up and immediately start to defend himself is very telling. Especially when he wasn't called out. Dude, if your game is that good, shut up and let it speak for itself. No way in heck I would respond. Even if you are that good, you certainly come across as immature. They say wisdom comes with age, and I believe this to be true. Put down that chip on your shoulder and just let your body of work speak for itself.



Lakeview said:


> Anyone know the guide in the Glazier Bay? Probably 24' w Suzuki motor?


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I used to be able to pizz further than you!!
(Old man prostate now)
:cheers:


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Michael hasnâ€™t responded to any of these post and probably wonâ€™t. I donâ€™t claim to be on his Christmas card list but heâ€™s a stand up guy. The way this topic started was an open ended question begging for the typical responses. One of the bad things about the 2 cool page. There are a lot of great folks on this site but itâ€™s totally unfair to attack people on these social media sites who support their families working these trades . I quit posting for a long time on 2 cool, now I remember why.Tight lines yâ€™all.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

whsalum said:


> Michael hasnâ€™t responded to any of these post and probably wonâ€™t. I donâ€™t claim to be on his Christmas card list but heâ€™s a stand up guy. The way this topic started was an open ended question begging for the typical responses. One of the bad things about the 2 cool page. There are a lot of great folks on this site but itâ€™s totally unfair to attack people on these social media sites who support their families working these trades . I quit posting for a long time on 2 cool, now I remember why.Tight lines yâ€™all.


Not intended to be a hijack, but when you wrote above....

_"The single biggest factor in the improved white bass fishing in my opinion was the introduction of the new generation electronics. The young guys mastered this before us old dogs did and it made a huge difference." 
_

my thought was that I just wish I still had that young guy strength and coordination. sad_smiles


----------



## Fragger (May 17, 2013)

Man all that said to say nothing, no one should need a guide on lake livingston!!!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Michael is a stand up guide, fishing machine and teacher. He has waved me over to a school of fish several times as have several other guides on this lake. These guides even when they are pressured by their clients and other boaters they get it done everyday. Nothing but praise here for Michael he runs a heck of a guide service and it shows.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Well said!!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Good show on catching hybrids on Conroe...but a lot of commercials to wade through.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

texcajun said:


> I want to know how this simple question turned into the whizzing contest it has devolved to?
> 
> I don't know any of the players, but for Lake Livingston Guide to jump up and immediately start to defend himself is very telling. Especially when he wasn't called out. Dude, if your game is that good, shut up and let it speak for itself. No way in heck I would respond. Even if you are that good, you certainly come across as immature. They say wisdom comes with age, and I believe this to be true. Put down that chip on your shoulder and just let your body of work speak for itself.


Texcajun, i have to agree, I have no beef in this but from reading this and the quick defense leaves a bad taste and would steer me away form this guide due to the unprofessional response. Good guy or not let your actions and service speak for its self, your past and current customers will do all the defending needed if your that good.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

I have not read all this thread yet but reading the first few posts by LLA tells me all I need to know. 

First I would never book a trip with people that have that kind of holier than thou attitude. What ever your names are you are not my kind of people. I would expect a professional to not even engage in a thread like this. 

You are not the first people to catch limits of white bass on Lake Livingston in winter by a long shot. That's just hilarious. you are not the first to figure out stripers on LL.

Remember there are some here that were there when they stocked the first stripers. Some folks ain't guides and don't need to post how good they are.

I will also say this if Matt says your brother behaves rudely on the water I have zero doubt about it.

Your respone only demonstrates the lack of professionalism.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I too haven't read much in this thread. But I can tell you if you want a top notch guide that has integrity and is honest, Loy (aka ShadSlinger) is fantastic.


----------



## I'llbecoastin (Apr 18, 2016)

I have fished around Michael with LLA many times as well as all the other guides and some of the non guides posting on this thread. I will say this, I have never seen Michael act rude or behave inappropriately to any fisherman on Conroe or Livingston. I have cleaned fish next to him at the table many times and had many conversations with him and never had him act any way but nice and down to earth to me. As far as the non guides on this thread I have fished around them many times and have never been treated in a negative way by them either and consider some of them my friends.


----------



## mudboat (Jun 26, 2016)

Don't have a dog in this fight but after the chest beating and holier than thou attitude I would eat mickey D's before I went on a free fishing trip with said guide.How you handle yourself off the court is just as important as on.Good luck and if its working for you and you are happy keep doing what your doing.


----------



## 2slicktoo (Mar 19, 2017)

Makes one wonder why he felt the need to defend himself? Guilty? Just sayin!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

The person who started all this has made 4 posts since 2016 and has not posted anything after his initial post that started all this. Wondering what said guide did to **** him off. Puzzling. 


As far as the guide service--I don't know anything about them-so no comment-other than I would probably fight back too if I felt I was attacked unfairly. 


Most of the folks in here are very helpful including the guides--except for the crappie fishermen--you guys suck.....ha ha...â€¦...


----------



## redspeck (Jul 3, 2012)

wwind3 said:


> The person who started all this has made 4 posts since 2016 and has not posted anything after his initial post that started all this. Wondering what said guide did to **** him off. Puzzling.
> 
> As far as the guide service--I don't know anything about them-so no comment-other than I would probably fight back too if I felt I was attacked unfairly.
> 
> Most of the folks in here are very helpful including the guides--except for the crappie fishermen--you guys suck.....ha ha...â€¦...


LOL, 
yup ,
i'm one of those crappie fisherman. I do not tell.


----------



## NanoSkiff (Jul 26, 2012)

If just mentioning a guide gets these results, I just want to say that Capt Higgy owes me $250.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I always post crappie pics, I just wait until the bite is over and post em all at once :smile::smile:


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

whsalum said:


> I always post crappie pics, I just wait until the bite is over and post em all at once :smile::smile:


:smile:


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

redspeck said:


> LOL,
> yup ,
> i'm one of those crappie fisherman. I do not tell.


 :smile:


----------

